# Rebuilding L'Hermione, the frigate Lafayette sailed on to the USA. Coming to Boston in 2015.



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

This morning I was reading the fascinating blog that shipwrigth wrote about building a boat ( http://lumberjocks.com/shipwright/blog/19328). 
This came to my mind.

How many of you know that back home in France for several years they are rebuilding L' Hermione, the ship Lafayette came on to the USA?

The ship is build it 100% the traditional way (except for two thrusters) as it was done several hundreds years ago:
















This ship will sail to the USA next year to Boston


----------



## cmaxnavy (Dec 23, 2007)

25 years and now retired naval officer! I did not know about this project. when will the ship arrive and what port of entry?


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

Boston 2015


----------



## tierraverde (Dec 1, 2009)

I think shipwright took his post down.


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

By the way, the association needs your help to finance the trip to the USA 
(1 million Euro) in the spring of 2015.


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

I am surprised no not more woodworkers are interested by this beautiful project, This is woodworking on a very large scale and this is a truly beautiful work of love.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

I got a very warm feeling watching those. Not so very different. What was truly amazing about those ships was the incredibly heavy construction. Can you imagine the forest of oak that went into her. It is surprising that the material can even be found today.

Sorry jim C but this just makes me that much prouder of my heritage of shipbuilding and my blog will be staying around.

Thanks for posting this Bert, what a treat !


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

They harvested between 3500 and 4000 oaks just for this one ship.
They especially harvested oaks with natural curves in them as it was impossible then to curve such big trees. 
I would love to give a few years of my life to build such a project.
I do not know if you noticed in the videos but ONE woman build all the sails by hands


----------

